# THEN & NOW!



## alon123 (Nov 29, 2005)

lets start a thread with a then & now pics of major cities !

start posting


----------



## oskarj (Mar 15, 2006)

STOCKHOLM THEN:










STOCKHOLM NOW:


----------



## alon123 (Nov 29, 2005)

lol


----------



## PIE (Jun 9, 2004)

Rotterdam, 'het Witte huis' 1912










Rotterdam, 'het Witte huis' now









(foto by Jan Klerks)

--------------------

Rotterdam, 'Coolsingel' 1952 









Rotterdam, 'Coolsingel' now 








(foto by ???)


----------



## steveowevo (Jan 27, 2006)

Saskatoon Sk. Canada

1961









2005


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

Chicago

Then









Now


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

1963


----------



## alon123 (Nov 29, 2005)

wowww the changes in chicago are amazing ! keep posting


----------



## HelloMoto163 (Aug 13, 2005)

berlin- potsdamer platz 




























1965









now:


















Alexanderplatz:

~1900


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

*AMAZING ATHENS!*

Then









Now









Then









Now









Then









Now









then









now









AMAZING!


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

The first two is by Bowesst I believe.

Post Office Square, Boston around 1890-Now









Franklin Street, Boston around 1890-Now









Back Bay, Boston in 1963-Now


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

Great pics


----------



## mikep (Apr 7, 2005)

Montreal 1959









Montreal present











Toronto 1963









Toronto present


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Toronto, 1989









Toronto, 2006


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Hong Kong (1957)









today


----------



## mr.x (Jul 30, 2004)

VANCOUVER: Then and Now (1978 and 2003)


1978









2003












1978









2003












1978









2003












1978









2003













1978









2003












1978









2003












1978









2003












1978









2003


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

^ I like that constast.

*Nairobi* then:










*Nairobi* now:


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

Amazing !!!


----------



## eulogy (Apr 29, 2005)

Skybean said:


> Toronto, 2006


wow, there seem to be lots of open air carparks in the centre of Toronto

I'll try and find some before and after of Sydney


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

cool!


----------

